# polarized goggles?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

whats the price difference?? personally i swear by polarized lenses... i would never buy a pair of sunglasses without it, and i will get polarized googles when i decide to get new ones... i would think that it would be very benificial in reducing all the glare off the snow


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea but then you have the problem of not being able to see a damn thing in any other conditions besides bluebird. Unless you are going to either buy alternate lenses or another set of goggles find a set with a versitle lens so you can use them all the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Yea but then you have the problem of not being able to see a damn thing in any other conditions besides bluebird. Unless you are going to either buy alternate lenses or another set of goggles find a set with a versitle lens so you can use them all the time.


ok thanx but i do have another pair of goggles 

thanx for the help


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I could see it as a luxury on really bright days, but not necessary.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

ok thanx this helped i did not want to go ask some one at a shop because they would try to sell me then instead of telling me their hosest opion


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

BT-S DH said:


> whats the price difference?? personally i swear by polarized lenses... i would never buy a pair of sunglasses without it, and i will get polarized googles when i decide to get new ones... i would think that it would be very benificial in reducing all the glare off the snow


Yea it helps alot ive had couple pairs of polarized goggles and i think they help alot


----------

